# Crappienow online magazine



## chaunc

April issue is out now. www.crappienow.com Enjoy.


----------



## chaunc

The May issue is up now. Check out my pic on page six.
www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

July issue is up. Www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

Forgot to post August issue but the September issue is also up now too. 
www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

October issue is up now. Www.crappienow.com


----------



## mtstringer

chaunc said:


> October issue is up now. Www.crappienow.com


Thanks Chaunc. I check this sub forum often and appreciate the CrappieNow reminder. It's always a good read.
MTStringer


----------



## chaunc

November issue is up. www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

December issue is up.
Www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

January issue is up now.
www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

New issue is up.
Www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

March issue is up. Www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

April is up.


----------



## chaunc

May issue is up. www.crappienow.com


----------



## RMK

good info. first time i ve whatched that


----------

